# Eclectric Oil



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I have just signed up to this forum because my parents have moved into a home and it seems that a ways behind the house, there is a pit covered in old rusted cans and glass bottles. This was one of the found bottles in the pit amongst the others. Picked this one out because it is clearly marked. 

Is it worth going through the pile and cleaning the ones that aren't broken? Not sure what to do with them as there are hundreds, many broken yet also many intact. A lot of them may be worthless like old glass ketchup bottles, etc. I have no knowledge about antique bottles so I'm not sure what to do.







Thanks!


----------



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 26, 2018)

Here is another example of many:











Any advice as to whether or not it would be worth it to clean them all up would be appreciated 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (May 26, 2018)

-
Hi, I would say certainly worth going through.
Many may be worthless but you may also come across a few gems.
It is always worth putting up some photographs for opinions.

-



-

​


----------



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 26, 2018)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> Hi, I would say certainly worth going through.
> Many may be worthless but you may also come across a few gems.
> It is always worth putting up some photographs for opinions.
> ...



Very interesting! Love the kitten advertisement. Could have used this when I had a cold a week ago  I 'll go through some of it within the next week or so and post pictures of some that look interesting. 

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 26, 2018)

More pics:


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2018)

Yes with that age it's definitely worth digging it out fully!  It's not often that you find intact turn of the 20th century bottles on top.  The stuff you're finding mostly dates from around 1890 to 1930 or so, with the Sloan's possibly being a bit later.  Nothing particularly rare or valuable yet, but if there are hundreds of similar ones then it's likely some good stuff in there.  To me the CC&Co bottle is the most interesting so far, I've got one of those as well but I'm not sure what the letters stand for.


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2018)

I agree that you definitely need to dig out that spot.  Good stuff!


----------



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 27, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yes with that age it's definitely worth digging it out fully!  It's not often that you find intact turn of the 20th century bottles on top.  The stuff you're finding mostly dates from around 1890 to 1930 or so, with the Sloan's possibly being a bit later.  Nothing particularly rare or valuable yet, but if there are hundreds of similar ones then it's likely some good stuff in there.  To me the CC&Co bottle is the most interesting so far, I've got one of those as well but I'm not sure what the letters stand for.



Hi guys just wanted to say thanks again for your advice / input. Since this is my first time doing this it's helpful  . I like the CC & Co bottle as well, I'll try to poke around the net and see what I can find regarding that brand.

I found about 20 old Coca Cola bottles today and some ketchup bottles, not sure how to date them (no labels) so I've put them in a pile for now. Here's some other cool ones from today:






Love how tiny these are... even if they're worthless, for some reason I'm really drawn to miniature stuff!














Maybe from the 60s?





Insulator? I found some beautiful blue ones but they were broken 





Not that old but a cool little piece of history, wish it wasn't broken!


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 28, 2018)

C.C. & Co. = Carter, Cummings & Co. In Toronto until 1920ish, then moved to Windsor, Ontario.


----------



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 28, 2018)

mctaggart67 said:


> C.C. & Co. = Carter, Cummings & Co. In Toronto until 1920ish, then moved to Windsor, Ontario.



Thank you for the insight!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 28, 2018)

That's odd, you seem to have jumped 30 or 40 years forward with these latest items.  Is it a different part of the dump?  As the Occupied Japan piece suggests, most of that stuff dates to the postwar period.  It's a shame the teacup is broken, Occupied Japan pieces aren't super easy to find.


----------



## IWant_ToBelieve (May 29, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's odd, you seem to have jumped 30 or 40 years forward with these latest items.  Is it a different part of the dump?  As the Occupied Japan piece suggests, most of that stuff dates to the postwar period.  It's a shame the teacup is broken, Occupied Japan pieces aren't super easy to find.



Yes it seems there are about 3-4 different dump sites in the area. These were located a couple hundred metres from the original site. I was hoping to go back sometime and possibly find the missing piece for the teacup to glue it back together, it's a nice little piece!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2018)

It's likely there somewhere, though finding all the pieces to something isn't as easy as it seems like it should be.  But first I'd recommend going back to the original site, there are a lot fewer bottles of interest to be found in the 50s era than the 10s.


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jun 10, 2018)

Post some photos of the blue insulators you found! Even if they’re broken they may be worth bringing hom if they’re rare enough!


----------

